# furniture



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone know of good retal furniture stores in Guadalajara? I am looking for a dining room set and the living room. Any advice ??


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Unlike NoB, it is quite common to have such things made for you locally. You'll get what you want at a price that you negotiate and you can participate in the disign, fabrics choices, finishes, etc. Ask around for places to look. If you do want to shop in Guadalajara, just drive the furniture districts of the type you seek; modern, traditional, rustic, etc., always remembering that they'll also customize for you at no extra charge, in most cases. Years ago, we had a carved dining table made with a glass top. Then, we selected the seat from one chair, the back carving from another and the legs from a third chair. They were made the way we wanted. The same outfit also made us large end tables for the living room, 24x36" with both front and side doors and drawers, divided the way we wanted, a two piece 'armoir' that was really an entertainment center, etc., etc. 
Explore your options and have fun. If you like antiques/reproductions or rustic, visit Tlaquepaque and Tonala.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Unlike NoB, it is quite common to have such things made for you locally. You'll get what you want at a price that you negotiate and you can participate in the disign, fabrics choices, finishes, etc. Ask around for places to look. If you do want to shop in Guadalajara, just drive the furniture districts of the type you seek; modern, traditional, rustic, etc., always remembering that they'll also customize for you at no extra charge, in most cases. Years ago, we had a carved dining table made with a glass top. Then, we selected the seat from one chair, the back carving from another and the legs from a third chair. They were made the way we wanted. The same outfit also made us large end tables for the living room, 24x36" with both front and side doors and drawers, divided the way we wanted, a two piece 'armoir' that was really an entertainment center, etc., etc.
> Explore your options and have fun. If you like antiques/reproductions or rustic, visit Tlaquepaque and Tonala.


I've seen RV's furniture - the workmanship is amazing - let us know how it turns out for you.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Actually, FH has seen our present furniture, all bought used at various bazaars, with only one or two exceptions.
The stuff we had made still resides in our old house, but with new owners.
So, shopping the bazaars and subastas is another option.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Actually, FH has seen our present furniture, all bought used at various bazaars, with only one or two exceptions.
> The stuff we had made still resides in our old house, but with new owners.
> So, shopping the bazaars and subastas is another option.


Boy, don't I feel like an idiot!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

But....you opened up more options.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

R.V. do you remember where you went to get someone to carve that furniture for you? Do I just ask the taxi drive to take me to the furniture district? Also do you know anything about this place in San Antonio called S&S for finding cars? I am thinking about using them. Absolute zip (0) knowledge about cars and the process of transferring of ownership here.
And FHBOY - never an idiot - helpful yes - idiot-NOT.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The carved furniture was made for us by J.J. Marquin, next to El Patio Restaurant on Independencia in Tlaquepaque. They have reduced the size of their store and changed their 'flavor' over the past ten years, but you could ask. For 'rustico', we use 'Mexico Rustico' furniture makers in Riberas del Pilar; between Chapala and Ajijic. For exploring, you must remember that you will be in a huge metro area with a lot of choices. Just follow your nose & don't be in a rush. If someone can't help, they'll know who can.
S&S is a very reputable firm and they'll get you any new car you want; or charge you a fee to go shopping for a used car, once you come up with a 'short list'. They are also in Riberas del Pilar.


----------



## ekksf (Jun 21, 2012)

Speaking of cars, I have heard so much conflicting information on registration of cars. In the Lake Chapala area specifically, I have heard it is way too much of a hassle to have Mexico plates on a car brought in from the states, for example, so don't bother. On the other hand, and this is common sense, with foreign plates you are more of a target for police. Although, I have friends who are both from the area (Mexicans) and foreigners with Mexico plates who are stopped by the police and have even had items stolen from their vehicle by police. It seems wiser to have Mexico plates but again the information I get is very conflicted. Anyone with experiences with getting plates, having them vs. having foreign plates in the Lake Chapala area?


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

ekksf said:


> Speaking of cars, I have heard so much conflicting information on registration of cars. In the Lake Chapala area specifically, I have heard it is way too much of a hassle to have Mexico plates on a car brought in from the states, for example, so don't bother. On the other hand, and this is common sense, with foreign plates you are more of a target for police. Although, I have friends who are both from the area (Mexicans) and foreigners with Mexico plates who are stopped by the police and have even had items stolen from their vehicle by police. It seems wiser to have Mexico plates but again the information I get is very conflicted. Anyone with experiences with getting plates, having them vs. having foreign plates in the Lake Chapala area?


ekksf - Welcome - please refer to the threads on automobiles - use the search feature, we have many tips and comments on the topic.

:focus:


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> The carved furniture was made for us by J.J. Marquin, next to El Patio Restaurant on Independencia in Tlaquepaque. They have reduced the size of their store and changed their 'flavor' over the past ten years, but you could ask. For 'rustico', we use 'Mexico Rustico' furniture makers in Riberas del Pilar; between Chapala and Ajijic. For exploring, you must remember that you will be in a huge metro area with a lot of choices. Just follow your nose & don't be in a rush. If someone can't help, they'll know who can.
> S&S is a very reputable firm and they'll get you any new car you want; or charge you a fee to go shopping for a used car, once you come up with a 'short list'. They are also in Riberas del Pilar.


Glad to hear about S&S I have an apt. with them next week to go look for a used car. I am also going to look up the J.J.Marquin. You are such a big help. Thank you.


----------

